# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Corona zum Schmunzeln x 14



## krawutz (18 Mai 2020)




----------



## comatron (20 Mai 2020)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Dittsche an vorderster Coronafront - herrlich !


----------



## hirnknall (20 Mai 2020)

krawutz schrieb:


>



OK, eigentlich habe ich mich an die Maskenpflicht gewöhnt soso

Aber das ist natürlich auch eine Frage der Prioritäten


----------



## Marco2 (20 Mai 2020)

...och nicht schlecht !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thx:


----------

